# Farmtrac 390 HST



## bcribb52 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm a new guy to the forum and hope someone can help with my problem. I have a Farmtrac 390HST and it dies out under a load or going up a small hill pulling a rake. I have to let off the pedal to let the rmp's come back up. When I start again it does the same thing. It has a Mitsubishi 4 cylinder diesel. The fuel is clean, the line from the pump to tank has been blown out with air to assure clear , new fuel filter and new fuel assist pump. I just had the injectors cleaned. Its also hard to crank at certain times. Weather here is not cold. One thing i'm not sure about is the return line from the injectors how much fuel should be going through that line. I have a clear hose on that line so I can see fuel going through it. I don't know if it gets starving for fuel or if its getting too much. When I use my backhoe with the rpms up it runs like a champ. It just seems like when i'm pulling my rake it bogs down.. Any help would certainly be appreciated..


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Greetings bcribb52, welcome to the forum.

It might be your hydrostat bogging the engine down??? Note the engine runs fine when using the backhoe (the hydrostat is not being used). OR maybe the rake is more load than you think??? (pulls hard??)

Regarding the hard starting, are you using your glow plugs?? Some diesels need glow plugs, even in warm weather.

The diesel return flow to the tank is a very small stream of fluid.


----------



## bcribb52 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for your response. I do use the glow plugs each time. It seems like its almost flooded each time I go to crank it. Could any fuel be seeping into the cylinder. This thing has always been hard to start. Also on the hydrostat, if it wasn't getting the proper circulation of hydraulic fluid or the fluid was too hot would that cause a stalling problem?
thanks,
Barry


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Are the glow plugs automatic start & shut-off or are they manual w/ a push button/key switch..?? How long are you holding them on for.. have you tried a longer time.??
Have you taken the gp's out and checked them??


----------

